# Schachbrettblume (Fritillaria meleagris)



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Servus 

Ich bin Happy ... das muß ich mit Euch teilen.

Im März/April 2014 haben wir in Bamberg ein Topferl Schachbrettblumen am Markt in der Fußgängerzone gekauft.
Zu Hause gleich eingesetzt ...
  

2015, 2016 ... nix gekommen und heute ...

... habe ich sie wieder entdeckt.
  

Trotz des Wintereinbruches und der Frostschäden an anderen Pflanzen ...

Ich freue mich so 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Herzliche Glückwunsch!
Manchmal muss man nur Geduld haben. Und wenn man dann glaubt, es wird nix mehr, zeigt einem die Natur, dass sie es doch kann.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Ja, Anja ... Geduld ist bei uns Teichler schon in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Och....die finde ich auch total schön  Letzten Herbst habe ich Knollen davon am Teich gesteckt, aber sie haben noch nicht geblüht, nur grüne Stengel kamen...vielleicht habe ich dann nächstes Jahr auch Glück


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich drück die Daumen ... ToiToiToi ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Danke Helmut


----------



## Petta (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,
unsere ist leider schon wieder "verblüht".
Konnte wohl die letzten Nachtfröste nicht ab.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Meine sind noch da, ich teile sie mit Euch!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Aber schön in der Blüte, Peter...ganz schön hoch  Meine Ma hatte mir ein paar Minis im Topf mitgebracht, die hat auch der Nachtfrost hingerafft, aber sie kommen ja nächstes Jahr wieder...

Deine sind auch schön, Kathrin  Sind das verschiedene Farben oder wirkt es nur so?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Das ist eine Sorte – zu Beginn sind die Knospen bloß heller. Hinten im Garten habe ich allerdings noch eine __ Schachbrettblume, deren Blüte fast weiß ist, das ist sicherlich eine andere Sorte.


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Die fühlen sich in deinem Garten bestimmt besonders wohl  Ich hätte am liebsten eine ganze Wiese davon


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Das tut mir aber leid, Peter ...  kommt da nicht rechts im Bild noch etwas ?
Alles gute noch im nachhinein, Peter, nimm meine einzelne __ Schachbrettblume als Geschenk ... 

@ Kathrin: Sehr schön ... ich hoffe das meine auch bald so schön werden.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

@Erin: Das ist lustig in meinem Garten: Die Schachbrettblumen wachsen unter ganz alten Rhodedendren und blühen nach den Märzenbechern und Krokussen, zusammen mit ganz viel Bärlauch. Dort sind sie während ihrer Blütezeit zu sehen, aber direkt im Anschluss daran fängt dann der Farn an, seine Tentakeln auszurollen und schwupps sieht man dann nur noch den Farnwald und oben drüber die Rhodedendrenblüten. Das __ Springkraut und die Brennesseln nicht zu vergessen … Gegen das Springkraut muss ich übrigens wirklich was unternehmen, ich habe abertausende Schösslinge:


----------



## Petta (24. Apr. 2017)

Alles gute noch im nachhinein, Peter, nimm meine einzelne __ Schachbrettblume als Geschenk ... 



Danke Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut und Kathrin,
Eure Schachbrettblumen gefallen mir sehr gut. Wir haben da weniger Glück; mein Eindruck ist, dass einige __ Zwiebelpflanzen unseren lehmigen und nährstoffreichen Boden weniger mögen (oder von den Nachbarstauden verdrängt werden).
Kathrin, ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du das __ Springkraut in die Schranken weist. Das scheint ja das "Gartenspringkraut" zu sein?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Rolf, 
ich kann gar nicht genau sagen, was das für ein __ Springkraut ist. Ich weiß nur: es springt! Und, dass ich letztes Jahr im ganzen Umzugs- und Renovierrummel versäumt habe, die Pflanzen zu entfernen, bevor die Samen losgehopst sind …


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Moin Rolf,

solchen Boden haben wir auch, da wächst eigentlich alles an Zwiebelgedöns, bis auf __ Tulpen...vielleicht habt ihr Wühlmäuse? Und Schachbrettblumen mögen es doch ziemlich feucht, oder? Irgendwas hab ich letztens gelesen, dass die Knolle den Sommer gut übersteht, wenn es im Frühjahr schön feucht und nicht zu sonnig war 

@Kathrinvdm 

Klingt traumhaft, vom __ Springkraut mal abgesehen, das Zeug muss ich am Stall immer jäten und irgendwie wird es nie alle


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Ja, das __ Springkraut … und erst der Giersch … sagte ich übrigens schon »Brennesseln«? Ich weiß schon: etliches davon kann man wunderbar zu Sud und Salat verarbeiten – aber mal ehrlich Freunde: wie viel von dem Zeugs kann man wirklich gebrauchen? Da könnte ich wohl ganz Husum mit Gierschsalat beglücken, wenn es danach geht. 

Scherz beiseite: Es gibt viele Stellen, wo Giersch, Brennessel und Löwenzahn ihren Platz in meinem Garten haben, aber das Springkraut hat wirklich das Potenzial, die Herrschaft im Garten zu übernehmen. Insofern … muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen.

Aber jetzt mal lieber wieder zurück zu den schönen Schachbrettblumen!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

vom Giersch bleibt nicht viel übrig, wenn du ihn kochst, habe ich letztens probiert  Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst...kämpfe auch gerade 

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch schon mal Schachbrettblumen in freier Natur gesehen? Solls angeblich geben  Und warum sind die so verdammt teuer?


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Apr. 2017)

Ja, das __ Springkraut ist eine wahre Plage auch in der Natur, es verdrängt alles Andere. Schachblumen in der freien Natur habe ich auch noch nie gesehen, aber als ich sie letzten Herbst beim Gärtner sah, habe ich sie auch gleich mitgenommen. Ich hatte allerdings mehr Glück als Helmut, bei mir sind sie dieses Jahr schon erblüht (vielleicht wussten sie, dass ich nicht so geduldig bin wie Helmut). Ich wusste bis dato allerdings gar nicht, dass es die auch creme gibt. Hier sind Meine, eine davon auch für Peter nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag - vor allen Dingen Gesundheit. Mittlerweile sind sie allerdings auch am Verblühen, aber ich war erstaunt, wie lange die blühen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

So, hier die versprochene helle __ Schachbrettblume – heute zur Abwechslung mit Schnee aufgenommen …


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> - heute morgen mit Schnee aufgenommen …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 181036 Anhang anzeigen 181037



Wann das endlich mal ein Ende nimmt, im März war es so schön warm...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich sag’s Dir! Was für ein Durcheinander. Heute nachmittag soll die Sonne scheinen, aber ich traue dem Wetterbericht nicht wirklich …


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Apr. 2017)

Dem Wetterbericht traue ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Es muss ja dringend mal richtig regnen (bei uns ist es seit Juli 2016 viel zu trocken), aber so kalt muss es doch nicht sein. Zumal es bei uns als nur bewölkt ist, aber nichts Richtiges raus fällt. Seit ich den Garten angelegt habe, bin ich nur am nass machen, in der Bauphase konnte ich mich vor Gewittern nicht retten.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Im Winterhalbjahr haben wir hier in Nordfriesland mehr als genug Regen – was für den Teich natürlich toll ist, weil er sich lediglich aus Niederschlägen speist. Und wenn es viel regnet, dann haben wir (wenn der Teich voll ist) gleich so eine Art Wasseraustausch, weil das überschüssige Wasser dann im Überlauf verschwindet. Zumindest mit der blöden Kahmhaut vom letzten Jahr haben wir also bis jetzt noch nichts zu tun. Aber das kann ja noch werden … Im Sommer hat unser Teich teilweise bestimmt einen halben Meter weniger Wasser gehabt. Ich vermute, dass das nicht nur mit der Verdunstung zu tun hat, sondern auch mit dem Grundwasserspiegel. Ansonsten sorgt der lehmhaltige Boden dafür, dass auch nach ganz kleinem Regenschauer das Wasser in weiten Teilen des Rasens steht. Deswegen werden wir da viel Rasen wegnehmen und feuchtigkeitsliebende Pflanzen einsetzen. Mal sehen. Bis es so weit ist, freue ich mich erstmal über meine Schachbrettblumen!


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Dann kannst du gleich noch Schachbrettblumen verteilen  Ach und Wiesenschaumkraut und Schlüsselblumen...

Die hellen mag ich auch, eine habe ich, die hat aber auch der Frost hingerafft *grml*


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Apr. 2017)

Ja die Schachblumen sind toll, normalerweise können wir uns hier im Mittelgebirge auch nicht über Wassermangel beklagen. Ich hoffe, ich kann meine halten, weil der Garten eher trocken ist, aber ich gieße sie immer fleißig. Außerdem läuft immer etwas Wasser aus der einzelnen Sumpfzone, die ich täglich auffüllen muss (wegen Verdunstung - ich habe sie wohl doch etwas zu flach gemacht) über, weil ich oft zuviel Wasser reinschütte.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Die kommt ganz bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder! *tröst*


----------



## Fotomolch (25. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Dann kannst du gleich noch Schachbrettblumen verteilen  Ach und Wiesenschaumkraut und Schlüsselblumen...
> 
> Die hellen mag ich auch, eine habe ich, die hat aber auch der Frost hingerafft *grml*



Ich habe bei mir den Eindruck, dass ihnen der Frost nichts ausgemacht hat. Aber vielleicht sind sie deshalb "verblüht".


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Danke Kathrin, das denke ich auch  Darum lass ich mir keine grauen Haare wachsen, da macht mir die Kirschblüte mehr Sorgen, aber wir werden es sehen...,


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Oh ja, der Kirschbaum fing bei mir auch gerade zu blühen an. Ich hoffe sehr, dass der Schnee die Blüten gut beschützt, bis die Minusgrade wieder weg sind.


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Bestimmt! Viel besser jedenfalls als ohne


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Das Lustige bei unserem Kirschbaum ist, dass er über die Jahre (und ich schätze ihn mal auf bestimmt 40 Jahre) so beschnitten wurde, dass er unten sehr prachtvolle große dicke Äste hat, die sehr weit in den Himmel ragen. Und die kleinen Zweige mit Blüten und Blättern (und Kirschen) sind gaaanz weit oben. In einem japanischen Landschaftsgarten wäre das eine sensationelle Sache. Aber ohne Pflückdrohne ist es für uns ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, auch nur eine kleine Kirsche zu ernten. Die __ Stare freut’s!


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Wie gemein! Das heißt, ihr braucht einen zweiten!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Darüber habe ich tatsächlich auch schon nachgedacht. Und da die helle __ Schachbrettblume sehr gut unter dem großen Kirschbaum gedeiht, könnte ich den neuen Baum dann ja auch mit einer beglücken.


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Und dann bitte Fotos!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Versprochen!


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)




----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2017)

Heute morgen habe ich mich an der __ Schachbrettblume fotografisch ausgetobt.

Das gefiel mir am besten ...

  

Die Morgensonne war sehr schön.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Das ist wirklich sehr schön geworden  Du darfst auch gern mehr als eins zeigen


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2017)

Danke ... 

Die anderen sind nicht zeigenswürdig ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2017)

gar ned so weit weg von mir - mal sehen wie das ausgeht 

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/schachblume-contra-bau-projekt_558211
https://bayreuth.bund-naturschutz.de/schachblumenwiese.html


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich hatte gar nicht auf dem Zettel, dass sie sooo selten ist, die Hübsche! Noch ein Grund mehr das __ Springkraut zu entfernen, damit es der __ Schachbrettblume das schattige Plätzchen unter den Rhodedendren nicht streitig macht.


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Das erklärt zumindest warum ich sie in freier Wildbahn noch nicht gesehen habe, obwohl sie hier gute Bedingungen haben müsste...ich glaube, ich besorge mir im Herbst noch mehr Knollen.

Mach mal Kathrin, vielleicht breitet sie dann noch mehr aus


----------



## Fotomolch (26. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich mich an der __ Schachbrettblume fotografisch ausgetobt.
> 
> Das gefiel mir am besten ...
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Foto, dieses Licht gefällt mir auch immer besonders gut.

Ich wusste schon, dass sie so selten sind und habe deshalb extra in der Gärtnerei danach gefragt - und Glück gehabt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2017)

Hi Claudia,

selten sind die nur in freier Natur.

Im holländischen Blumenzwiebel-Handel sind sie eine Massenware und werden im Herbst billig angeboten

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Waaah....jetzt fängst du auch noch mit Holland an...meinte Mutter fährt ein, zwei Mal im Jahr nach Holland, um Blumen zu kaufen, das letzte Mal sogar mit einem Transporter  und redet dauernd auf mich ein, ich sollte das auch mal machen 
Ist es in Holland tatsächlich so günstig? Hier waren die Knollen nämlich ziemlich teuer, wenn man das mal mit anderen vergleicht...


----------



## Fotomolch (26. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Claudia,
> 
> selten sind die nur in freier Natur.
> 
> MfG Frank



Das meinte ich ja.


----------

